# Someguy and MarzM join the Staff



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I'm pleased to announce that Heresy-Online now has two new moderators.

MarzM and Someguy have accepted my offer and stepped up to mod level. MarzM takes control of the *GT and Tournament Forum. *Someguy takes charge of the *40k Tactics forum*.

Welcome to the Staff guys!


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Welcome to the team, my friends. Hear that, Loyalist? You're not the new guy anymore. No more beatings!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Welcome guys, great to have you on the team. Now to get my revenge on MarzM! haha!


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

No *more* beatings...but no less, either.


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Big grats guys


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Congratulations both


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Fresh meat!!!

Welcome to the team guys.


----------



## Jock (Jul 8, 2008)

Well done!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Grats and welcome! I was not imaging things when I saw Someguys post then lol. I thought that he had a blue name yesterday.


----------



## CommanderAnthor (Sep 28, 2008)

Grats, btw loyalist mean mod man!


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Congratulations guys! And best of luck with your new roles!


----------



## MarzM (Jan 26, 2007)

Katie Drake said:


> Welcome to the team, my friends. Hear that, Loyalist? You're not the new guy anymore. No more beatings!


lol If i knew this job came with "beatings from Katie" i would have accepted the offer months ago!



Jacobite said:


> Welcome guys, great to have you on the team. Now to get my revenge on MarzM! haha!


All i'll say mate is that i still have a passport. I hear Palmerston North is nice this time of year.



Viscount Vash said:


> Fresh meat!!!
> 
> Welcome to the team guys.


Yes, yes, it's like being back at school! Lookie, lookie, point at the new guy's! lol


Honestly though, congratulations to Someguy. Hopefully we will be able to do well in our little area of the forum. Thanks to everybody so far. This is quite new for myself, i have never been involved in a forum before. In fact the only other forum i am a member of is the warhammer forum. If you look at my post count it's around 40. I feel heresy is more of a family. We are all brought together by our enjoyment of the hobby and our sense of community. The forum has one or two hard core tournament gamers and even then they are not what we in Scotland would term "wallopers". We are neither snobbish or eliteist and we are willing to help each other. This will be an enjoyable oppertunity and i am looking forward to the challenge.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

MarzM said:


> All i'll say mate is that i still have a passport. I hear Palmerston North is nice this time of year.


Don't worry mate, not only am I not there any more but I'm heading your way in a couple of months so I'm sure we can settle this by mod sticks at dawn in the Glasgow town square!

But for now whats this I hear about you and liking mid night skinny dipping in duck ponds?


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Ooooh, new guys! Does that mean I get a new cape? 

Seriously, well done you two...welcome to the team! E-beer for all, methinks! 


:drinks: :drinks: :drinks: :drinks:


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Jacobite said:


> ... at dawn in the Glasgow town square!


I just watched the movie Doomsday that took place in Glasgow. Weird how that works.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Well done both of you. Have an E-beer.

If I see you at the GT MarzM I'll buy you a pint in bugmans.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks all. :good:



MarzM said:


> lol If i knew this job came with "beatings from Katie" i would have accepted the offer months ago!


Likewise. I'd been meaning to comment on this myself, but you got there first, curse you.:ireful2:

Hopefully I can be of some vague use in the tactics forum. It's always interesting to see people's new ideas, and then point out why they are wrong.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Welcome to the team guys.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Congrats guys. Fungus brew for everyone! 

Now made with real squiggoth blood and whatever else falls in the vat of brew.:grin:


----------



## Timesplitter (Oct 11, 2008)

Congrats you two


----------



## MarzM (Jan 26, 2007)

Jacobite said:


> Don't worry mate, not only am I not there any more but I'm heading your way in a couple of months so I'm sure we can settle this by mod sticks at dawn in the Glasgow town square!
> 
> But for now whats this I hear about you and liking mid night skinny dipping in duck ponds?


Yeah well i've got to get my kicks somehow!



humakt said:


> Well done both of you. Have an E-beer.
> 
> If I see you at the GT MarzM I'll buy you a pint in bugmans.


If there is free beer involved damn right you'll see me.



Katie Drake said:


> I just watched the movie Doomsday that took place in Glasgow. Weird how that works.


The Square Jaco is talking about they recreated in Doomsday to a point. ( there was less dead bodies and it was a bit tidier in the movie) It's called St Georges Square.

Cheers all


----------



## Steel Nathan (Apr 26, 2008)

Awesome, congrats guys. Lousy Canadian beers on me! :drinks:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Congratulations. No promises the hordes will be kind though  I'm sure you'll do a grand job. Good luck anyway.


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Have i had my head in the sand? Sorry for the belated welcomes but .... er..... welcome, to the team!


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

welcome to the team guys. 

"with great power comes great responsibility"

i hope someone told you about the six month training course before we let you loose...


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

> Lousy Canadian beers on me!


HERESY!!!! You should be exported from the country for such a sacreligious statement!


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

The Wraithlord said:


> HERESY!!!! You should be exported from the country for such a sacreligious statement!


Seconded! Get out of here, Nathan!


----------

